# Can someone make me a spare cover for the trunk?



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, lol. Weird request.

I have an LS with no spare. This means there is a hole basically, and no cover included.
I found the GM trunk piece for the "with a spare" trunk, and it is alot more than just a cover and pricey.

I have a little amp in that hole area and when it rains, it would be nice to have it covered - aside from always wanting that hole covered as it is.

I thought I could use a trunk mat, but I don't think it will support any weight if I put it over that "hole".

So here is my question, could someone make just a cover, that fits flush to this trunk hole? I don't have the resources, but see it as being simple made of particle board and grey carpeting, with a finger hole to lift it up. I have no idea how to cut to fit that space, nor do I know if it will sit on there flush and right.

Any suggestions? It really irritates me, especially that the amp could get wet now because of how the water drips off the trunk when opened.
If you know of another option let me know. All I want is a cover.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually - 
I think I found it. Last I looked it was the total package. It looks like it's number 11 on the diagram, *Storage cover trunk COMPARTMENT, w/tire inflator pkg
*http://www.trademotion.com/media/images/oe/collision/C/CC11595.gif


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I had the same problem and I just went to the dealer and bought it. It was only like $120 Canadian


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

2 years ago I cut a 1/4" piece of plywood to 33 X 20-1/2", radiused the corners, spray glued some black felt to it and stuck it in my trunk. Fits pretty good and for less than $10 it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No suggestion ! How did you get a LS with out a spare and cover ? Was this a used car deal ? 
This whole issue sounds fishy !


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

inssane said:


> Actually -
> I think I found it. Last I looked it was the total package. It looks like it's number 11 on the diagram, *Storage cover trunk COMPARTMENT, w/tire inflator pkg
> *http://www.trademotion.com/media/images/oe/collision/C/CC11595.gif


Yes, that's it. It's like $45 from gm parts direct.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

brian v said:


> No suggestion ! How did you get a LS with out a spare and cover ? Was this a used car deal ?
> This whole issue sounds fishy !


Spare tire is optional on much of the lineup, not available at all for Eco. You get an air compressor and fix-a-flat instead, and a depression in the floor of the trunk where the spare normally would go. I'm guessing the cover would be a dealer-installed option, as long as someone brought up the issue. But it's cheap anyway, so why bother spending that much at the dealer?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

In 2 years the spare tire and trunk floor cover have become optional ?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

weimerrj said:


> Spare tire is optional on much of the lineup, not available at all for Eco. You get an air compressor and fix-a-flat instead, and a depression in the floor of the trunk where the spare normally would go.


'

That was true in 2011, but in 2012-2014 all models get the spare tire except the ECO with the manual transmission(the diesel also has no spare). It was a $100 option the first year for the spare(even though GM charges allot more for all the parts separately). 

If I remember correctly Number 11 in the diagram above the part number for the non-spare trunk floor storage cover is: 95217750


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> '
> If I remember correctly Number 11 in the diagram above the part number for the non-spare trunk floor storage cover is: 95217750


Mine is a 2011. Dealer wanted $500 for the spare, and I simply decided not to convert.
This looks like the right part, but GM Parts Direct gave me a different part number based on my VIN and it's a $5 part with no picture. So basically, when I buy this part now it has no exchange policy. I am pretty confident it's right though. n Thanks for your input.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

This is the part they supplied for me:
95911157-rear compartment floor stow compartment cover (black)


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

A five dollar part from the dealer? 

You're gonna get the handle that locks the carpet to the door you want. That would be number 10:storm:


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably.
I'm just going to buy #11 direct from the link with the diagram on gmpartsd. I know they can only work by VIN, but how much more specific does it get, I have no spare and I have an inflator kit, and I need the cover :eusa_clap:


----------

